# AMD Kaveri review



## Cilus (Jan 15, 2014)

After a long wait, AMD Kaveri is here. Check out the review guys:-

AMD A8-7600 Kaveri APU review - Introduction
AnandTech Portal | AMD Kaveri Review: A8-7600 and A10-7850K Tested
AMD A8-7600 Kaveri APU Review - HSA Arrives | PC Perspective
AMD A8-7600 (Kaveri) Review - Cinebench and WPrime Performance | bit-tech.net

And finally, the next one is really interesting, these guys have tested some good amount of experimental HSA enabled applications:-
AMD Kaveri A10-7850K and A8-7600 review: Was it worth the wait for the first true heterogeneous chip? | ExtremeTech


----------



## kartikoli (Jan 15, 2014)

so far so good lets see the availability and price


----------



## V.VAIDYA (Jan 15, 2014)

Expected More but got a meh!


----------



## Desmond (Jan 15, 2014)

How do these compare to current/upcoming Intel CPU's?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 15, 2014)

yeah. in most of the benchmarks 6800 defeats 7850. gaming performance is also not upto the extend expected. if the next gen intel comes with iris pro igpu, i think amd will struggle more.


----------



## Akira (Jan 15, 2014)

Kaveri seems to deliver on the fact that it's AMD's most powerful APU yet. It has a higher per-clock performance, much better average framerates and AMD finally seems to have solved the CPU/GPU brotherhood in calculations, through HSA. But there is no software to take advantage of that yet, or TrueAudio. Intel performs better on power-consumption and single-threaded cores.

But none of these reviews(or anywhere else yet) show DUAL-GRAPHICS performance...which is what hardcore-gamers are really looking forward to. Sure, the APU is able to run 1080p at 30fps, but that is not enough, is it? At this point, it seems better to get Kaveri rather than a CPU+discrete graphics below HD 7850.

As for India,...well, even if it arrives soon, we're reaaally low on FM2+ compatible motherboards. Only Asus and Asrock have one available each(worth 8000/- and 10000/-). So yeah, the price factor seems very important too.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 15, 2014)

Akira said:


> Kaveri seems to deliver on the fact that it's AMD's most powerful APU yet. It has a higher per-clock performance, much better average framerates and AMD finally seems to have solved the CPU/GPU brotherhood in calculations, through HSA. But there is no software to take advantage of that yet, or TrueAudio. Intel performs better on power-consumption and single-threaded cores.
> 
> But none of these reviews(or anywhere else yet) show DUAL-GRAPHICS performance...which is what hardcore-gamers are really looking forward to. Sure, the APU is able to run 1080p at 30fps, but that is not enough, is it? At this point, it seems better to get Kaveri rather than a CPU+discrete graphics below HD 7850.
> 
> As for India,...well, even if it arrives soon, we're reaaally low on FM2+ compatible motherboards. Only Asus and Asrock have one available each(worth 8000/- and 10000/-). So yeah, the price factor seems very important too.



By Dual Graphics do you mean Crossfiring the APU GPU with the discrete GPU? I am not sure that works because in Crossfire, the higher clocking GPUs are clocked down to match the lowest clocking one, in this case the APU GPU. Therefore, it would be as good as having two APU GPUs, which would still suck as compared to a single discrete GPU. However, I guess it would depend upon the discrete card as well.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 15, 2014)

^^ Buddy, read a little bit more. The scenario of underclokcing the faster card with the slower card's speed was the story of 1st and 2nd generation of Crossfire, in the year 2004 to 2006. After that, in a Crossfire mode, both the cards can work in different speeds. And Hybrid Crossfire is not a new thing, it is also present in the story for long time, but was facing a lot of scaling and stuttering issues due to immatured driver support. In Kaveri, they have sorted out it. You can crossfire the iGPU of Kaveri with dedicated cards like R5 240.



rijinpk1 said:


> yeah. in most of the benchmarks 6800 defeats 7850. gaming performance is also not upto the extend expected. if the next gen intel comes with iris pro igpu, i think amd will struggle more.



Iris Pro is present in 4th Gen or Haswell itself, but only to the highest end Laptop Processors with i7 Quad Cores Mobile and i7 ULVs. HD 5100 and HD 5200 are Iris Pro which can provide performance compared to a GT 635M DDR3 Graphics card. But at higher resolution, they are still not a good match for Kaveri. For getting Iris Pro Graphics in a laptop, consider a $1000 price minimum and at that price point, 90% of the Laptop comes with dedicated cards like HD 8770M or GT 740/GT 750M which are far more powerful than Iris Pro.
Kaveri targets the budget segment, $400 to $800 spot. Also wait a little for HUMA and HSA eco system to grow up.

Here is another good review of A10-7870K:-
*www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/191...ring-gigabyte-g1sniper-a88x-introduction.html


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Cilus said:


> Iris Pro is present in 4th Gen or Haswell itself, but only to the highest end Laptop Processors with i7 Quad Cores Mobile and i7 ULVs. HD 5100 and HD 5200 are Iris Pro which can provide performance compared to a GT 635M DDR3 Graphics card. But at higher resolution, they are still not a good match for Kaveri. For getting Iris Pro Graphics in a laptop, consider a $1000 price minimum and at that price point, 90% of the Laptop comes with dedicated cards like HD 8770M or GT 740/GT 750M which are far more powerful than Iris Pro.
> Kaveri targets the budget segment, $400 to $800 spot. Also wait a little for HUMA and HSA eco system to grow up.
> 
> Here is another good review of A10-7870K:-
> AMD A10-7850K (Kaveri) APU Review featuring GIGABYTE G1.Sniper A88X - Introduction




i was not saying about todays iris pro chips.but the next gen intel cpus are said to come up with iris pro even on their mainstream cpus. so that would make the competition even compact.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 15, 2014)

Is it just me or is Kaveri really looking not that good? I expected more CPU performance.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 15, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Is it just me or is Kaveri really looking not that good? I expected more CPU performance.



Hope you have seen this : AMD Kaveri-APU Optimized Xbitslabs
For ordinary users(non-gamers) like us,Kaveri will be a Mt. Everest in general computing and GPU related tasks.


----------



## ranjitsd (Jan 16, 2014)

Need review using 1600mhz ram most Indians use 1600 mhz ram


----------



## Akira (Jan 16, 2014)

ranjitsd said:


> Need review using 1600mhz ram most Indians use 1600 mhz ram



Sorry, mate. Doubt you'll find one. Reviews are all about maximum performance any hardware can give, and we wouldn't want an APU to be bottlenecked by 1333mhz Ram 

Here's a nice review with DualGraphics performance: TH

Good news, they seem to have fixed the frame pacing and average FPS  But still, CPU performance is not really up to expectations. That being said, paired with say, R7260 or R9 270 it'll perform nicely.

But it doesnt look like A10 are worth it. Much higher prices, but less bang for the buck. The A8-7600 is a beast for a casual gamer, giving 1080p performance on BF4. As I said before, getting Kaveri over CPU+discrete GPU(below 7850) is the smart choice. For hardcore gamers, better to stick to FX series.

Here's hoping HSA and Mantle takes off . Amd's future depends on it.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 16, 2014)

Here is the Tom's Hardware review: AMD A10-7850K And A8-7600 Kaveri Review - APU - Tom's Hardware

Some overclocking results: *wccftech.com/amd-kaveri-a10-7850k-overclocked-45-ghz-benchmarked-a105800k/


----------



## vkl (Jan 17, 2014)

*media.bestofmicro.com/0/T/418637/original/per-clock.png

Seems like much of the performance penalty with previous modular arch has been reduced by a significant amount.Single-core performance has not improved much/mostly.



> *Quoted by Tomshardware*
> In iTunes, Steamroller gets exactly zero benefit. The Haswell-based Core i5 is naturally quite a bit faster. LAME actually reflects a tiny gain, but again, Intel’s architecture enjoys a commanding lead.
> 
> Frustrated at the lack of single-core speed-up, I decided to add our threaded 3ds Max 2013 render project. Only then, after spinning up both Steamroller modules, does the architecture demonstrate significantly better results. At 4 GHz, the A10-7850K is 22% faster than the A10-6800K. Some of that is eroded in practice by the Richland-based APU’s higher shipping clocks. However, it does appear that improvements made to Steamroller show up selectively, depending on the workload.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 17, 2014)

Open-cl 2.0 will be the key. The sooner it finds its involvement in development, the better.
AMD's HSA ideologies has been instilled with open-cl 2.0. Devs just have to use it more a.k.a more adoption rate.

Heterogeneous computing is just starting.


----------



## ranjitsd (Jan 19, 2014)

Got 1600mhz review 
*wccftech.com/amd-a10-7850k-performance-previewed/


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 20, 2014)

Second Wave of Kaveri APU to Debut in Q2 2014 - Dual Core A6-7400K and A4-7300 APU Included


----------



## Skud (Jan 20, 2014)

Very interesting article:-

It’s time for AMD to take a page from Intel and dump Steamroller


Apart from what's written in the article, I personally feel for once, they need to come up with a new socket/chipset with zero backward compatibility. They are carrying their old baggages far too long.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 23, 2014)

^Well at least Kaveri uses a 28nm SoC technology, advancing from  AMD's loooonnnnggg carrying of older 32nm SoC  baggage...
When are the Kaveri based laptops to be launched here in India???


----------



## Skud (Jan 30, 2014)

Looks like we are gonna have a new APU soon:-

AnandTech Portal | Socketed Kabini Processors Rumored For March

Google Translate


---------------------------------


AMD A8-7600 Kaveri APU and R7 250 Dual Graphics Testing - Pacing is Fixed!


----------



## vkl (Mar 17, 2014)

Dual Graphics dud: Intel clobbers AMD’s A10-7850K in budget gaming | ExtremeTech


----------



## Arjun609 (Apr 15, 2014)

Kaveri is less power consumption compared to most of the AMD CPUs
The discreet graphics is a more + of Kaveri


----------



## vkl (Jun 4, 2014)

amd mobile kaveri flagship preview
AnandTech Portal | AMD Launches Mobile Kaveri APUs
AMD FX-7600P Review - AMD Mobile Kaveri APU
A first look at AMD's Kaveri APU for notebooks - The Tech Report - Page 1


----------



## bhvm (Aug 24, 2014)

All seems good but WHERE can i Buy these FX 7600P laptops? They're nowhere available even after 6 months of launch!


----------

